# Where did those the "Develop" button go?



## FaithfulPastor (Sep 26, 2012)

This is my first post, so feel free to laugh at any point.  I upgraded to LR 4.0 from a previous version.

I want to develop my photos, but the only tab I can find to do that with is called, "Quick Develop"

I am sure there was a time when I there was a "Develop" option.  I remember a thing that looked like an eyedropper that I could use to pinpoint something white in the photo to use for setting white balance. 

Please tell me that 4.0 has a "develop" tab.  And then tell me how to find it.

I've wasted the last 45 minutes looking for it!!

Faithfullly Your,
FaithfulPastor


----------



## Paul Treacher (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi

You should see the Develop option (and others) toward the top right of your screen (Picture 1) - if you do not see the options (picture 2) then you may have them hidden in which case you need to click on the dotted arrow (picture 3) or use F5:


----------



## Brad Snyder (Sep 26, 2012)

Pastor, welcome aboard. We only laugh at our well-known thick-skinned friends.    (And that's more like laughing 'with' them.)

Lr is all about 'Develop'ing, so there should definitely be Module link on the Top Bar on the right hand side, between Library and Develop.



If you don't see that, two things could be happening
1) You may have the Top Panel set to hidden. Click on the little triangle at the center of the top bar to toggle the visibility state of the top bar.
2) The default display of Modules may have been changed. Right click on the top bar, and you should see a dropdown menu with all of the available modules, make sure Develop has a check mark.



In any event, no matter what you're doing a simple press of the 'd' key should bring you to the full develop module.

If none of that helps, let us know what you found, and we'll take another shot at it.


----------



## FaithfulPastor (Sep 26, 2012)

*Well don't I feel stupid*

I did not see the little triangle at the top of the middle of the page.  

That was like looking for your glasses when they're on top of your head! It was right there in front of me. 

I was looking for something on the right side panel.  Then I tried the left panel, then the preferences and and on and on......

Thanks for your help.

By the way, here's what I was working on....

I'm not a pro, but I'd like to think I can give the pros a run for their money.  I mostly shoot people, (family and close friends).  I got a call from a friend of a friend.  The local high school's photographer has a son on the soccer team.  It was senior night, so all the senior get introduced along with mom & dad.  They needed a photographer to take shots of the ceremony since dad was in the ceremony.  

I asked, "How you get my name?"  He said, "I saw the family portrait you did for your sister in law and thought it was a beautiful photo.  So I asked, who took this photo".

So there you go.... no good deed goes un-noticed if it's a really good deed!

Thanks again.
FP


----------



## FaithfulPastor (Sep 26, 2012)

How do I attach / upload a photo to this post?  I clicked on the insert image icon, I selected "from computer" but couldn't figure out the next step.

Teach me how to do this and I'll share a great shot of my beautiful bride of 20 years.  It's a back lit shot with wondeful color (if I do say so myself!)  

And I believe this to be axiomatic, "The prettier the subject, the better the photographer I become"


----------



## Paul Treacher (Sep 26, 2012)

Next click on the browse button and select your file, the path will then be in the box at which point you click upload...


Of course you need to have taken a screen grab first and saved the image - if you don't have any software that provides this function you can use the windows snipping tool. If you can't find the snipping tool (not available as default in Vista - well not in mine - it needs to be installed and can be found under tablet options.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 26, 2012)

Paul, I thought the snipping tool is available in Vista, though granted not as obvious as in Win7....IIRC it'll be lurking in Accessories.

FaithfulPastor, try these instructions for taking and posting screenshots....


----------



## Paul Treacher (Sep 26, 2012)

Jim

It's just not visible as standard - I had my Vista based PC for 4 years before I found out why I did not have it - I had to "add windows components" selecting Tablet (???) support. In the meantime I had been doing captures via PaintShop Pro.

Incidentally you may have noticed from my profile that I have now made the jump to W7 on a new 64 bit PC. I looked at various makers including your reccomendation of PC Specialist as I was disappointed with Dell's new business model where there standard range of PC's are no longer customisable in the way they once were. However Alienware ones are and armed with a 23% discount code through a tie up with my employer, I went for one of them !

Regards,

Paul


----------



## clee01l (Sep 26, 2012)

FaithfulPastor said:


> How do I attach / upload a photo to this post?  I clicked on the insert image icon, I selected "from computer" but couldn't figure out the next step.
> 
> Teach me how to do this and I'll share a great shot of my beautiful bride of 20 years.  It's a back lit shot with wondeful color (if I do say so myself!)
> 
> And I believe this to be axiomatic, "The prettier the subject, the better the photographer I become"


Because of the potential for SPAMMing, those with only 3 posts don't get the privilege of attaching photos.  Once we get to know you (a few more posts), Adding images will automatically be made available.


----------



## FaithfulPastor (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi Cletus,  

Thanks for the heads up.  I don't blame you one bit for protecting folks against the spammers.  Sounds like a great policy to me.

FP


----------



## Paul Treacher (Sep 26, 2012)

Just fired up the old Vista machine - the snipping tool is part of the Tablet Components which if not already turned on can be done through Control Panelrograms and Features\Turn Windows features on or off and selecting Tablet PC Optional Components.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 26, 2012)

What version of Vista, Paul? Just checking around it seems that on some versions the Snipping Tool was activated as standard (which was the case with my son's system, the only one I had access to), but on others it needed to be activated as you have outlined.

My bad....I'll update that "How to take a screenshot" document. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Paul Treacher (Sep 27, 2012)

Jim,

I have Vista Ultimate - another thought is that maybe this was down to the individual system builders (in my case Dell) and whether they chose to turn it on or not ?  I just found it odd that is was part of the Tablet Components in the first place. As a side note my new Alienware (aimed at gamer market) came with built in games off - I guess true gamers regard them as a load of rubbish so probably a good move !

Paul


----------

